

Ask HN: What's the best blogging platform for startup companies - justinksd

We are looking for a blogging platform to announce new features, post updates, code fragments, and anything neato  related to our business.<p>So far looked at: Tumblr and posterous, any others?
======
albahk
Since a blog can be an integral part of your company and the "voice" that
people hear I think its worth doing a custom theme and Wordpress install to
match your site design and host it on a sub-domain (but on a different server
for security reasons, as mentioned in this thread).

If I see a <http://webapp.posterous.com> blog for a company with the default
theme I think "Oh, this is probably another MVP this guy churned out over a
weekend".

I've always like <http://blog.twitter.com> which is a blogger-hosted blog, but
with a very nice design.

------
will_lam
You can't go wrong with any of the blogging platforms, and it really depends
on your preferences.

My main allure is simplicity and speed to set up, so I went with Posterous.

------
nyellin
Out of the standalone systems, I prefer Wordpress. It is powerful and simple,
but it should (ideally) be run on a separate server for security reasons.

We wont be using Wordpress for Freeversation.com; We plan on integrating a
Django blogging application into our main codebase, to avoid rewriting Django
templates as Wordpress themes.

------
Terretta
We use Posterous for exactly that: <http://blog.advection.net/>

------
codingstaff
We decided to go with Tumblr, Startup is <http://www.quoteroller.com>. Pretty
easy and flexible in terms of customization, but, unfortunately sub-domain
hosted. Once we get a bit time I think will move to Wordpress.

------
beatpanda
I prefer WordPress, it's super easy to install, manage, and run and you get a
bunch of free services from WordPress.com even if you host it on your own
server.

------
HardyLeung
I vote for Posterous. Really easy.

------
bo_Olean
Tumblr is quick to work with, except for their downtime sometimes.

------
profitbaron
If you're going down the hosted route then you should use either Wordpress.com
or Posterous. The reason I didn't include Tumblr in this is because, its more
of a 'reblogging' type service and is different to what Wordpress/Posterous
offer.

However, if you are going down the self hosted route so you can host it at
blog.yourdomain.com then I'd again recommend Wordpress since its a great
service, and its really easy to work with.

